# Bottles



## J Collingridge (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi,

I've been doing products for my Uni course.

















Any comments would be appreciated.

Cheers J


----------



## kundalini (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm not too keen on the Becks, but the other two are great examples of creative lighting.

Care to share your setup?  I'm particularly interested in the Grolsch.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## craig (Nov 28, 2009)

Strong work! Personally; I think the Beck's shot takes the cake. Creativity and originality are what advertisers are looking for. The other shots are good, but we have seen them a million times.

Love & Bass


----------



## BoardroomPhotography (Feb 18, 2010)

Agreed, the Becks shot looks good.


----------



## LearnMyShot (Feb 18, 2010)

Your images are great! Nice light and wonderful graphic quality. Keep going


----------



## J Collingridge (Feb 18, 2010)

Thank You :mrgreen:


----------



## Some Idiot (Feb 18, 2010)

+1 for Becks


----------



## stevemunoz (Apr 13, 2010)

Awesome lighting on the first shot.  Very creative use of light.

Steve


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 13, 2010)

craig said:


> Strong work! Personally; I think the Beck's shot takes the cake. Creativity and originality are what advertisers are looking for. The other shots are good, but we have seen them a million times.
> 
> Love & Bass



+1

The thing I don't get with the first one is: what is Hugo Boss doing on a bottle? Has he gone into the wine business?  I'll grant you I have very little interest in fashion. My clothing store is named Goodwill


----------



## J Collingridge (Apr 14, 2010)

c.cloudwalker said:


> craig said:
> 
> 
> > Strong work! Personally; I think the Beck's shot takes the cake. Creativity and originality are what advertisers are looking for. The other shots are good, but we have seen them a million times.
> ...



Haha Its a bottle of Hugo Boss aftershave  Does kinda look like a wine bottle now that you've mentioned it.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 14, 2010)

J Collingridge said:


> Haha Its a bottle of Hugo Boss aftershave  Does kinda look like a wine bottle now that you've mentioned it.



:lmao:   OMG it  does make a lot of sense. As I said, fashion and I are not close friends.

Also, I guess the other two shots being of alcohol didn't help point me in the right direction.


----------



## SusanMart (Apr 15, 2010)

I love three of them in different ways...

First is very tempting.....and beautiful.. just one thing- I would make the reflection darker)
The second is absolutely creative and I adore th composition) great work.

The third is a VERY good commercial)


----------



## cnutco (Apr 15, 2010)

Very creative, Love'em all!


----------

